# Moving house, fish in pond



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll be moving house in a few weeks. Here I have a garden pond with 2 shubinkins in, each about 4-5 inches long not counting the tail. I don't see a lot of them, and they mainly live on wild food in the pond, though I feed them up in autumn. Would they move into a tank at the new house? What size tank would I need, what filtration etc, would they be OK if left for two or 3 days at a time or would they need feeding daily?
My new next door neighbour has a big fish pond, and if keeping them in a tank was unsuitable, they could I suppose go and live there, or I could find them another new home. I haven't kept fish in a tank before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't be tempted to release the fish into any natural waterway. Not only is this illegal, releasing the fish would also potentially expose any native species in that body of water to harmful pathogens.

Keep in mind that all of the 'common' goldfish strains (including shubunkins) can reach well over 25cm/10" in length given the room and good water conditions. This growth should not be restricted in any way. 

For the long-term, you should ideally be looking at a 120 x 46 x 46cm tank as a minimum. However, once the fish have reached their full size, a 6ft tank or better still, another pond, would be the most appropriate home.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Whatever you do, don't be tempted to release the fish into any natural waterway. Not only is this illegal, releasing the fish would also potentially expose any native species in that body of water to harmful pathogens.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would absolutely never consider releasing them into the wild. I know it's illegal, but would be cruel to them too; I don't want them to end up in a heron! A six-foot tank would be out of the question, it's not a large house. I'll have a word with the chap next door, see if he can take them, or find a new home somewhere else - otherwise I'll have to put in a new pond though with a canal at the bottom of the garden I wasn't planning on having one!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The two fish are going to be moving into the pond next door to my new house. The very nice man is happy to have them. His pond is big with all the filters and gadgets imaginable. I will be able to look out of my window and see them sometimes!


----------

